# How do you keep knitmania going when the weather's warm?



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

When it's freezing cold, all my thoughts turn to making warm garments - knitting hats and neckwarmers too, usually finishing up just about this time - SPRING! :monkey:

Since leaving San Francisco (where summer was the coldest winter Mark Twain ever experienced, yuckety yuk yuk) to come back to the ranch I have serious gappage. My stash is no longer lingering hopefully either.

How do YOU do it? :help:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Evenings and early mornings for me.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Summery things. I knit this thing last summer, out of a very lightweight cotton-linen blend. 










It's wonderful even when it's hot out! And it's cute and fun to wear.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I work on things at night and remind myself there are only 7 months until these things will be in demand once more. That's not a lot of time!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I just keep knitting no matter what the weather. :shrug:

Maybe switch to smaller projects like socks that dont require a whole lapful of wool?
Or get the spinning wheel out on the porch instead?


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I switch to smaller projects too...granny squares, socks, etc. Usually I do still like to work on an afghan or something in the car because DH keeps the AC going so cold so I need to cover up.  I like the top there Svenskaflicka.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Small projects, sitting on the rocking chair on the front porch with a cold beer, or ice tea, or <insert beverage of choice here> :goodjob:


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I sit and spin on the deck in the summer with herbal iced teas- and knit things like dish clothes, socks, gloves and other little things when it's too warm to work in the yard. 
Bigger things like scarves, sweaters and baby blankets get knitted in the winter when I can sit near the woodstove in my comfy chair with a mug of hot herbal tea and a warm lap full of wool flanked by snoring little old dogs for company.

betty


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Svenskaflicka, that IS the most charming top! And as in most things, a little discipline and application trumps waiting for the willy nilly call of the muse - time to finish my UFO's and get that stash put to work. Now if I could only read and knit at the same time...:spinsmiley:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The weather will get warm?

WHEN?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Like the other small projects of spin.

RDG audio books are your friend


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Frazzzlehead, we are pining for some of that weather going around on the other side of the Sierra Nevada! This week Lake Tahoe logged the highest temperature in March ever, in the 80's, while January and February were the driest years in the foothills on record - been doing waterhose duty in the garden since Valentine's Day, so don't do any wishing that way...  

Marchie, you're right on again - audio books are good friends! I listen to old radio shows too, here's a fun link http://tunein.com/radio/AM-1710-Antioch-s50924/ - now if I could only count and laugh at the same time :gaptooth:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

RDC & Frazzle,

It hit 93% in Phoenix today. I think it was that hot here too. With NO a/c.
Everyone around here including me, has swamp coolers. They are still wrapped up for winter, which is still supposed to be :grumble:

I dont mind it getting a little warm, thats just too much.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Wish I could say that was astounding Pearl, but it's been a long wave - the wildflowers are all blooming at once, poor things, like they're making a last gasp to set seed. Some of the field daffodils dried up in the bud. Last year we kept the swamp cooler going so long through Fall it didn't even come out of the window, just a wrap I took off last week to blow out the house.

Maybe Frazzlehead's light weight cotton-linen will be our year-round go to!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Now that I think about it, I had my swamp cooler going till November last year.
After yesterday Ive got a feeling its going to be a really hot summer again!

Im lining up light weight projects!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I've been working on dishcloths and socks (okay, they're just tube socks, but I'm getting lots of DPN practice!). I've also got my spinning wheel next to the dining room window. It's not going on the porch until the pine pollen clears out.

Lythrum, granny squares are a great idea


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

BlueberryChick. Why do you keep saying that tube socks aren't real socks? Just because they don't have a "heel" doesn't make them and more or less difficult to knit. Give yourself credit for the work you have learned. Mastering DPNs isn't always the easiest thing to do.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Marchwind, thank you so much for that! They are "socks" in the sense that they fit on my feet and keep them warm. I am just so in awe of all you experienced sock knitters and your well turned heels and gussets and other fancy socky things!

I need to get my camera (and photobucket account) busy and post some pictures. That way, you all can tell me if I'm on the right track. (In the meantime, there is a picture on my blog of my socks, if you'd like to check them out.)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

BlueberryChick, your socks came out great!
I think you are ready to learn gussets and heels.
Let us know if you want any help.
I keep a pile of tutorials at my fingertips for just such occasions.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Since I haven't knit anything big yet...like an afghan or sweater.... I just keep knitting like I always do. lol. I do knit on the porch, where I can get a breeze. Then in the bad heat of summer, I sit in the a/c and knit!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

BlueberryChick I didn't know you had a blog . I think your socks are spectacular, they look warm and toasty. You know you CAN turn a heel and do a gusset. They really are NOT difficult. It is just a leap of faith, you cannot think about it you just do what the directions say. I love to turn heels because they are like magic, they just happen. Heel Cups Happen!!!

Remember we are here to help you every stitch of the way if you need it. Pictureswould be nice, it makes understanding things a bit easier if you do need help. besides we like to see what you are working on.


----------



## Knittingpattern (Dec 7, 2011)

You prepare for next winter by designing your Lopi yoke sweater by using Icelandic wool the warmest there is. And to help you in the task have a look at http://knittingpatterns.is

There you can select size, gauge and draw you pattern, and print out the graph and instructions.









To test different colorcombinations and to look at classic Icelandic patterns this will come in handy http://knittingpatterns.is/#/Colorcombinations 

The site is free, it uses Silverlight from Microsoft. It does not work on iPad.

Happy designing.
Sverrir


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cool! Thanks for the reminder about your site


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah. I had heard of that website, but I wasn't looking too hard for it. I really don't need another big project... oh well! This would be an awesome project! Whoo-hooo!!!


----------

